# black liquid stuff from locusts mouth?



## billybo (Jul 20, 2008)

was cleaning out my locust tank today when i seen one with black gue dripping from its mouth what is it? 

they are all adults btw


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Its a thing like sick on you..defense mechanism don't taste it !!


----------

